# My 56 gallon planted tank build



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Posted pics correctly!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Subscribed! Great tank, but I'm really digging the look of the space. Showcase.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

I Decided today to go with 2 Kessil Amazon Sun LED lights instead of the BuildMyLed fixture.
I have been very interested in the Kessil lights for some time. Based on a lot of research the Kessil lights seem to me the way to go. 
There was a small price drop I noticed very recently and ordered them from Pets and Ponds here in Canada (Great to deal with).
I will take pics of them set up when I get them.
Next on the list is
Supreme CO2 regulator from GLA.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Just received my Kessil lights by Canada Post.
I have them set up and will post a picture or two tonight.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

*pics*


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

still not great at posting pics


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

subbed I'm very interested in your experience with the Kessil lights.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you for following my build
Hopefully I will have my CO2 system up and running soon.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Normally I'm not sure how I feel about black silicone on tanks, but here I think it's downright sexy when matched with the black frame of the stand.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

*more progress*

Thanks for the complements!

My regulator came in from Green Leaf Aquariums about a week ago along with a 70mm Atomic Diffuser (should have taken Orlando's advice on getting the 75 mm Diffuser) I think it will be sufficient though.

The Regulator I picked is the "Supreme" one, it is a single stage regulator but I think I will be very very happy with it. The regulator comes with an "Ideal" needle valve. From what I have researched, it is a very good needle valve. 
I am going to get my 10 lb CO2 filled tomorrow and then just trying to line up plants on order with a tank start date last week of July.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

That is a great size tank! The depth helps A LOT if you use it! Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

This tank is going to amazing. Rimless is so clean.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Another small update,
Things look to be going very well and plans to have tank up and running by August 1st could actually happen
For me, all depends on plant availability 

I just received my Sado Akadama stones (4) in the mail.
This is kind of the way I am thinking of arranging them in the tank
If anyone cares to offer advice or critique this arrangement, I would welcome it

Another thing, 
with the back of the tank, I am planning to place a 3mm sheet of frosted white or sky blue acrylic for a cool look.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Small update,

My schedule for start up will be delayed until I get back from vacation.
The first week in September will be my start date. 

Today, I picked up a 3mm thickness frosted acrylic sheet for my background. Wow does this look cool. I am going to play around with background lighting and see how that looks.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

September 11th I received some of my plants in the mail
-baby tears
-Rotala macrandria
-Ludwigia repens Rubin

Since I was picking up some supplies at a local petstore, I bought an unidentified plant that may be Narrow leafed Ludwigia (this October I realized this plant is Hygrophilia polysperma) 

Still waiting for Ludwigia repens that I will plant in the back corners.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

here are a few day after pics


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I love those rocks, also interested to see how the lights do for you. Awesome looking tank, have to agree the back edges work well. 

Can't wait to see your progress


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks Peachii 

I am very excited to see how this tank evolves and just got confirmation that my Ludwigia repens has shipped today from Aquariums West in Vancouver and I should get them on Monday.
I will post pics of the tank on Tuesday.:icon_bigg


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

a few more pics after planting my Ludwigia Repens


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Tank running since the evening of September 11th and doing 60 to 70% water changes every day for week one.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

A quick update and a couple of pics.
Have been dosing ferts using seachem aquavitro line
HC has been shooting out runners shortly following, and other plants have taken off. So, my mistake in not fertilizing for a couple of weeks when I started my tank (running for over 4 wks). 
I added 19 galaxy rasboras a few days ago, they are a beautiful fish!
The 4 oto cats and two amano shrimp seem to be doing a great job on the plant leaves.
I do have a bit of hair algae that bothers my baby tears but a little brushing keeps it in check so far.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

I love how its developing!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

A few more pics for my journal
So far I have for fauna
5 oto cats
2 pigmy corys
17 galaxy rasboras
1 betta
2 amano shrimps

I have a bit of a hair algae problem so far keeping it under control by manually brushing out of the baby tears
I also have a couple of bluegreen algae patches 1 inch in diameter
so plan on getting a hydor nano 240 circulation pump for improved circulation.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Took some more pictures today 
Added some Harlequin Rasboras
Have 8 currently, plan to get more soon
Galaxy Rasboras are doing great
Put in 3 siamese algae eaters a few weeks ago 
Quite the cleanup crew in the tank
3 SAE
2 Amano shrimp
4 pigmy corydoras
5 oto cats

Plants are filling in nicely (I think)
Hemianthus calltrichoides are doing OK but battling some hair algae and bluegreen algae on the foreground.(I do realize its not an actual algae)
Spot treating with hydrogen peroxide and think I'm winning.
50% water changes once a week and regular liquid fertilizer dosing using the aquavitro line and flourish potassium. Stem plants are coming in very strong (stems).


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool setup! 
How are you liking the Kessils? I really liked the defined shadows LEDs cast. I just wasn't a fan of the extreme shimmer. Your water surface is pretty calm though, was that to tame the shimmer lines?

I thought your rocks were a bit small to start, but I love how they look against the bushes of stems in post #25. It should look real nice after the next trim now that the foreground is really filling in.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Prototyp3, I love to hear feedback.

I really like the Kessil lights, a little noisy but am used to it.

As for the calm water surface, i might adjust the height of my fluval return.

I am not completely happy with the look in the tank, I did a major cut back of the Ludwigia repens because I didn't initially trim them from close to the substrate and they ended up branching out mid-tank height. The last trim I did, hopefully will improve the aesthetics. 
I ordered a few different Crypt plants to fill in the midground. They will be here this coming week.
My Hemianthus Calltrichoides is a little frustrating for me, I have a bit of hair algae that I just haven't been able to completely eradicate yet.
I put in three Siamese Algae eaters to see if they would help. I think they are doing a great job at keeping it manageable but they are a little bullish with my Oto cats who seem to hide a bit now that the SAE's have gotten a little larger. I am contemplating selling/trading them.
I will post pics as soon as I plant the crypts.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Great looking tank! Love the look of the kessils!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks JerSaint


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

A couple of new photos
Taken Jan 1st


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you get a close up photo of your betta? The blue contrast against your tank (betta) is quite nice


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sorry we lost the betta the other week.
we really liked his personality.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is a quick update with pic
Increasing nitrate dosing 
Might have a handle on Cyanobacteria 
Few days so far so good
Ludwigia Repens always wants to lean towards the pendant lighting
Guess that's a downside to that type of lighting.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Update May 8th
Cyanobacteria has been almost completely eradicated
Added some Staurogyne Repens (have been looking for this plant for months and oddly enough found it in chain petstore. 
I love the way it looks as a foreground/midground plant.
Sold my false Siamese algae eaters (interestingly enough, I found a couple different species in my local fish store the other day that are sold as SAE). I know better now.
I have been replanting my Rotala macrandria throughout the tank (really like this plant as well)
Lastly,
Have changed Ferts 
from Seachem Aquavitro line to Seachem flourish line due to easier access to the flourish line.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome tank!!! Filled in really nicely!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

A couple of pics to show how my tank is doing.

I planted a few crypts several months ago but going to replace a couple of them with
Alternanther Reineckii "mini" 
and also put in a couple of Echinodorus bleheri (one in each back corner of the tank).
The third new plant I want to try is Rotala 'Bonsai'.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/102965873
Just having fun with my iPhone and decided to make a small video during weekly water change


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

After weekly maintenance and water change


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Just added 
Alternanther Reineckii "mini"
Echinodorus bleheri and
Ammania Bonsai 
Looking forward to how they turn out


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

I added 29 Cardinal tetras today. 
what a colour pop to the tank!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

A couple of pics to show an update
Added a second Hydor Koralia 240 nano for increased flow


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Your tank is gorgeous.


----------



## geraltas (Jan 4, 2011)

Brilliant tank, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## xxstitch69xx (Aug 6, 2014)

Love it, looks absolutely stunning


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Just a couple more pics from today.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*tank*

Love your tank. Makes me want to start another one. I have the exact regulator and diffuser from GLA that you have. Could not get a better regulator in my opinion. I also went with a Milwaukee mc122 pH controller. Some people don't like them , but I couldn't do without mine. Had two drop checkers and finally took them out. Love , love your tank. Great job. Patience is the key , and you have it.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Rick, 
I am impressed with the regulator as well.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Just a quick update:
Did a fair amount of pruning of background plants.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Andrewss
I have a question though, this is my first planted tank and it is 1.5 years old.
I love it and the hobby but is it normal to feel like you could always do something different?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

What exactly do you mean? Like make the tank different or start a new one? Or do you mean leave the hobby altogether? I had 2 nanos a few years back then had no tank for about 2 years but got back into it when a friend of mine pressured me to tank her 35 gallon and equipment for free


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

andrewss said:


> What exactly do you mean? Like make the tank different or start a new one? Or do you mean leave the hobby altogether? I had 2 nanos a few years back then had no tank for about 2 years but got back into it when a friend of mine pressured me to tank her 35 gallon and equipment for free


with regards to aquascaping, doing something different
I am very much enjoying this hobby


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

23 month update:
Thinking my tank is fairly balanced
Amazon sword is not doing that great
I am thinking I will have to add substrate 
fertilizer for it, although I am not sure which ones to use yet.
I am still using seachem liquid ferts and am happy with the results in my tank with the remainder of the plants.

Pressurized CO2 at 5 to 6 bps
Kessil Amazon Sun light working flawlessly.
Did a fair amount of pruning today and
will post again when things are filled in more.


----------



## taylormedic (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry for adding to this build so late after the build was completed, but looking at the tank, back left, looks like you added a UV sterilizer to the tank. Did that help in controlling the algae? Thanks!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi taylormedic
I did add a UV sterilizer the AA green killing machine
I have been running it 24 hours a day. The water column has been clear with it in use.


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

After a big trim


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks awesome! That's S repens really the same after 9 months?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

